# Crystal Wheat



## Jovial_Monk (23/12/03)

Just packed up a kilo of crystal wheat for someone

We munched a couple of grains

Woa! crystal wheat is radical! A real wholemeal taste, like a ryvita or a granita biscuit, nice and nutty. funny thing was, the grain never tasted sweet, no sugar! Grain was fairly dark, too.

Going to brew a Nut Brown sometime next year, brown malt for the color, 300-400g of crystal wheat for nuttiness, pull a decoction and for once I reckon I would have a nutbrown that tasted nutty

Certainly no cloying effect with this malt!

Jovial Monk

*Admin edit:* Sparse post


----------



## Wreck (23/12/03)

What happened to Crystal is evil?


----------



## Doc (23/12/03)

Yeah JM. Isn't crystal evil ?
Recant your catholicism.

Beers,
Doc

PS: I used this grain in my version of the James Squire Australian Strong Ale. Came out awesome.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (23/12/03)

hahaha guys!

as I said, no cloying with this crystal, think a great beer can be made with it

Jovial Monk

*Admin edit:* Sparse post


----------

